# Brake kits on the B12 or march



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Would any nissan big brake kits fit back onto the B12 or the march??


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

there are several options when upgrading brakes on a B12, check out this thread> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=30709 it should have most of what you need to know.


----------

